# Struggling with Jones Flagship Size to Buy



## natefullofhate (Oct 13, 2010)

After reading and doing more research than I probably should have I have narrowed my next board purchase down to the Jones Flagship. I thought I was done and ready, however, now the size is the last hurdle to cross and I'm struggling more than I did on selecting the board, well almost as much
Anyway, the Flagship is intended to be my powder board and backcountry board that will take me to some places I haven't excelled at but plan to this season. I already have and am very stoked with a 158 K2 Slayblade with Burton CO2 bindings. I feel very confident and ride almost all of any mountain well with this board. However, I've got a couple of trips to Utah, CO, Whistler, and finally Hokkaido planned for what I hope to be my most epic year of riding. Based upon those destinations I want to capitalize on the powder that they provide.

So, I'm 6'0" and vary between 165 and 170, but pack a decently full backpack while I ride, so throw in 5 lbs there. The Jones Flagship specs show that I could go with either the 161 or 164. So which is it? One last note is that while I do plan to do a lot of powder riding with this board, it does need to be agile enough to get me through the trees and let me have some fun on the groomers while I search for powder stashes and hookup with other riding buddies all over the mountain.

I appreciate anyone who is willing to provide their thoughts and comments.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

164 would be perfect. I slayed the groomers at the Denver Demo so it's plenty agile in my opinion. This board drops hammers!


----------



## natefullofhate (Oct 13, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> 164 would be perfect. I slayed the groomers at the Denver Demo so it's plenty agile in my opinion. This board drops hammers!


I appreciate the feedback and the advice. Only concern with 164 is that it is going to get me some speeding tickets and might be a little hard to control on the tight shoots. Also, every online retailer - porters tahoe, dogfunk, the-house suggested I go with the 161, any thoughts to why?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd go with the 161 also.


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would think that the Slayblade would be fine in the powder with the flatline tech, no?? Just set the stance back a little on pow days and voila...


----------



## natefullofhate (Oct 13, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'd go with the 161 also.


Thanks for the input everyone, it is definitely appreciated when people take a minute of their time to try to provide something positive to the snowboarding community. Having said that, I'm still in the situation where I've still the 50% 161 and the 50% 164 thing going on, so any additional opinions would be awesome. Hoping to hear a little more feedback to push the decision over the edge so I can sleep better knowing I made the right purchase.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Nate, I'd go for the 164. I just got a 163W, I'm the same size as you. I'd get the 164 with the type of riding you do. The flagship is supposed to be good in tight situations so I wouldn't worry about the extra length.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I say 161 unless you are hitting some seriously big stuff. I am 185-190 and ride 159/160 for my regular board and break out the Premier 163 when it's steep and or deep. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Based on your comment here it sounds like you have already made up your mind. If your gut tells you 161, go 161. The gut is always right!

Krug


natefullofhate said:


> I appreciate the feedback and the advice. Only concern with 164 is that it is going to get me some speeding tickets and might be a little hard to control on the tight shoots. Also, every online retailer - porters tahoe, dogfunk, the-house suggested I go with the 161, any thoughts to why?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you get the 164, you prob won't use it for anything but pow. Your Slayblade is pretty stiff, but the Flagship is possibly the stiffest board on the shelf this year, or at least in the very top few. I will say I'm disappointed in the quality of the topsheet though. I saw a couple in the store, brand new on the shelf, that had air bubbles in the middle (not even by the sidewalls or inserts).


----------



## Stewy (Oct 4, 2010)

well im 175 and i want this board but im not sure what size i should be too as i want to use this for boarder x or should i go to NS premier f1?? i am about 5'7


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

This board is sold out online, besides some smaller sizes. there is a 164 for sale on Denver craigslist.


----------

